# Seedbanks?



## tashido (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright well here is my general question.
I've never grown or I regretably smoked widow or NL. Where I live you cannot find quality green.
My question Being , What would be a overall better choice Between Fem WW vs Fem NL Take into account , Weight , seed price , and overall best experices with growing the plant.
Given your opinions , which seedbank would be best known for either of these 2 strains? Sense genetics are definately a deciding factor.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

Neither get regulars of each and breed your own seeds. You can learn how here....check out our sponsor the attitude and look up nirvana...i would personally go with the white rhino and as a bounus you get free seeds for your purchase! Some co. have a real sweet deal going right now! May i suggets you take your time and really surf this site. GL and keep us posted!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 27, 2011)

This is really going to depend on Who's White Window, and Who's Northern Lights TBH. I currently have both of those going from Nirvana and hands down the WW wins, in fact its not even close. 

Both of these strains have been bastardized over the years and the NL I used to grow looked Nothing like what I have now. Really pretty disappointing to say the least.

I'm on the other side of the fence however when it comes to fem beans. If they are from a reliable source and I have my choice, I go for the femmed beans every time. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm dissapointed with fem seeds. I tried fem Papaya from Nirvana and only 2 germed and turned out to be males. Nirvana says it's a hermy but there were no signs of fem flowers and all the other characteristics were male... stretch, leaf size, etc. Higher price for half the seeds and that is what I get??? Reg seeds for now on unless I go with a different breeder.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 28, 2011)

Northern Lights is an easier strain to grow than any White, has a shorter flower time, great to grow indoors cause they stay small but have good yields, its just a good strain and has stood the test of time.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 28, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I'm dissapointed with fem seeds. I tried fem Papaya from Nirvana and only 2 germed and turned out to be males. Nirvana says it's a hermy but there were no signs of fem flowers and all the other characteristics were male... stretch, leaf size, etc. Double the price for half the seeds and that is what I get??? Reg seeds for now on unless I go with a different breeder.



My experience has been completely different. I sowed 8 beans, 4 strains, all femmed, and was 8 for 8. 

Papaya I have 2 pheno's. I like them both so far. Two weeks away on everything.

Jock Horror 2 pheno's. One is my absolute fav of the run. The other, not so much but not bad, just a little lanky.

White Widow 2 look identical. Very Impressive, we'll see how she finishes.

Northern Lights 2 look identical. My least favorite of the bunch. Tallest plant of the bunch, and just not even in the same ball park of that, short stocky heavy yielder. It is an S1 so perhaps the regular beans would have been better. Maybe someone else can vouch for those, but I'd never run it again, and the three beans I have left will be carried off by a random bird in the area.

These were all run hydro, Lucas style-Calmag all in the same recirculating system.

Hope no one feels like they were hi-jacked but wanted to throw that out there.

I'll do a full report at the finish in a new thread.

Peace





			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> Northern Lights is an easier strain to grow than any White, has a shorter flower time, great to grow indoors cause they stay small but have good yields, its just a good strain and has stood the test of time.



That had been my experience as well in the past. The Nirvana NL has been far more sensitive than either of my two white strains.:confused2:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

I wonder, do you get your Nirvana seeds from a reseller or directly from them? I wonder if they cull the seeds and supply resellers with the better seeds to assure that they continue to carry them. Most seeds I get from Nirvana seem to be on the small size and not much color on the shell.
 Sorry if I'm getting out of the subject of this thread.


----------



## Double Zero (Jan 28, 2011)

For Northern Lights i would defo go with Sensi Seeds NL

Peace
DZ


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 28, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I wonder, do you get your Nirvana seeds from a reseller or directly from them? I wonder if they cull the seeds and supply resellers with the better seeds to assure that they continue to carry them. Most seeds I get from Nirvana seem to be on the small size and not much color on the shell.
> Sorry if I'm getting out of the subject of this thread.


All came direct from Nirvana




			
				Double Zero said:
			
		

> For Northern Lights i would defo go with Sensi Seeds NL
> 
> Peace
> DZ


Which is what I grew many times. I still think Sensi has some of the best genetics running, and have been around longer than most. Got a behind the scenes tour back in 99.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been waiting for my seeds from Nirvana Shop for over 2 months now. I will never order from them again. I've had too, many issues with not one order going smothly.


----------



## maugly (Sep 22, 2011)

it happens time to time, but not a reason to blame them


----------

